# Trying to find myself



## spitfire008 (Jan 13, 2011)

HI guys I got a big problem and need some answers.Im wondering weather to saty around or hit the road.Ive given this five years and no end to it.Years of her partying and staying out late.While i hung around with the kids.But I think she had to finish it off to make her point and final dagger.She stayed a weekend with a old flame and never told me till months latter..Kind of a low kick but to go back 2 months latter and stay a week with him,,Just killed me.She said we where already separated.but now wants me to do the good deed and be nice..House is for sale 3 kids all special needs one with autism Im just so torn Why can one person throw the dice for everyone? :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

No one has the power really it's because we give it to them.

Take the dice back and decide what you want to do. You have alot on your shoulders with the kids and all. But you also need to do what is right by you.

I know I couldn't handle what you have and I wouldn't about to being giving any second chances. I would never be able to trust that person and what good is a marriage without trust?


----------



## spitfire008 (Jan 13, 2011)

I quess im tired from 2 jobs doing the house work inside and out and looking after the kids 74percent of the time.Does this fog lift for her?New guy from facebook 34 years ago hes divorced but also has a autistic son.He was also her sister flame from 34 years ago.She told me she was going to company party last weekend however my daughter forgot her purse in car She told my daighter where she was and it was in the opposite direction.Which means she was off to see him again.And she said that she had seen him.Just think if sometime happened kids and i called the party to find her and she wasnt there.Last time she brought me to party we had a blast that was 2 years ago.Now she says I only brought you for show.She would stay out to 3 am or so and kids home alone said she had to get friends home.I found little guy at bottom of stairs one when noone answered the phone at home and her cell was turned off.Told her the risk she was taking if he opened the door at nite looking for her cause I was working.This all start one morning when she said> It would be ok by me if you saw someone else.I said sure wondering what had happened to her and fishing for more info..monday went by then tuesday and wendesday I said Im calling this off It leads to no good Trust will be broken. She said it would add spice..So i stayed home and she went out 7 times that was five years ago.Today she just wants to esculate the situation I think to dump me or drive me crazy.HENCE her trip for a week.Please under stand lil guy sleeps with her everynite and she snores so loud I drive for a living so I need the sleep.Now she uses this against me.Normally lil guy falls asleep on couch then we can have our moment.After i carry him up and tuck them both in.Say i love you and get some sleep.But since new guy came this is her only complaint on me and says i want out..As she gets the dice what do you think.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Ok this strikes a very bad chord for me because my mom was a lot like that. She would stay out all night and just leave us there. I was in 5th grade at the time and had to take care of my sister who was in 2nd I think. One time she disappeared for an entire weekend!

I know you are but I have to say it-be there for your kids! This is harder on them than you think. I will never forgive my mom and obviously it still makes me REALLY angry.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

YES Super Dad to the rescue!
That is the meat of your plate brother, and it will pay lifelong dividends!!!

But you need to do something about that woman too. Sounds like its o-v-e-r,,, get a journal started and write down everything you see, nites out, weekends away. check out dadsdivorce.com and read the "List".


----------



## spitfire008 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have kept a journal of everyday for the last 3 years.A typical day for her is work from 8am to 7pm.Home for a sandwich then next door for 3 hours doing what ever.If i say anything Im cassified as spying.If i say nothing which I normally do That is throw up to me.Excuse me but you been 60hours at work and 20 hours next door for last 3 weeks.There are 3 kids here and a house..Now its work 10 hours 3 to 4 hours on face book or phone..Maybe im the tradional type that things couple should go out together.I cant see anygood going out alone when she hangs out with guysand till late hours.And one who shes always with is known for fooling around.We went to marriage con I told the lady i have a guy driving around at 2am in the morning .Met him one nite and went back home to check sure enough he drove around 3 times.guess what the lady said..It would be ok if he came in the house maybe he wanted to talk to your wife....Needless to say I never paid the lady told her If you condone that type of answer you must be a very poor adviser hard to get return bussiness with advise like that.


----------

